# What type of appy is this?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorrel Snowcap


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a dark sorrel snowcap appy probably also has varnish roan. Very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice looking Appy! Congradulations.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

The appy appears to be a snowcap to me as well. Hard to tell from just the one picture, but why does no one think the appy is a bay?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No black points its not bay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Face, if you look at his legs they are sorrel all the way down. On a bay they would be black. This horse is just a sorrel/chestnut with a darker red mane. So dark that in a picture thats as difficult to see as this one that you cannot rely on it to be certain of the color. You have to look at the points. Which are the legs, the nose, the ears.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

The funny thing is, the horse actually has a black mane but no points on it's legs. And it is a beautiful appaloosa, however, it's 1/2 spanish mustang, so unfortunately, unregistered. I'll look into getting better pics.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Kilokitty said:


> The funny thing is, the horse actually has a black mane but no points on it's legs. And it is a beautiful appaloosa, however, it's 1/2 spanish mustang, so unfortunately, unregistered. I'll look into getting better pics.


Most likely it's the sooty gene making his coat, mane, and tail dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What TB said Face. Look towards the feet. The legs are too red to be a black based horse.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> No black points its not bay
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Appy bay points often, if not usually, turn brown prior to coloring out in varnish roans.

Here is Rambo, a bay, at an intermediate stage where some of his black points have turned brown or are turning brown, although his mane is still mostly black at this juncture.










In this later picture, a closeup taken to show a corneal ulcer he had, note how the mane has changed from black to brown prior to changing to white, which is what it is now...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Appy bay points often, if not usually, turn brown prior to coloring out in varnish roans.
> 
> Here is Rambo, a bay, at an intermediate stage where some of his black points have turned brown or are turning brown, although his mane is still mostly black at this juncture.
> 
> ...


I can still see the dark points on that appy even though they have lightened on his legs and ears. Look closely at the OP's horse see how his points get lighter toward the hoof definitely Chesnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My friends sooty Chestnut appy. See how he gets lighter at the points even though his legs are dark from the sooty gene.









My old bay varnish roan blanket appy still can see his black points towards the bottom of his legs








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Appy bay points often, if not usually, turn brown prior to coloring out in varnish roans.
> 
> Here is Rambo, a bay, at an intermediate stage where some of his black points have turned brown or are turning brown, although his mane is still mostly black at this juncture.
> 
> ...


Face it's not so much that the legs don't get darker, rather than they get lighter. If you look at the OP's horse, there is a very definite reddening as you move down the leg, particularly under the fetlock. That is a chestnut trait, not a bay one


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Perhaps, although I'm not convinced...:lol:

OP, get your horse tested...:rofl:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If the OP gets us some better pictures I think you will agree the horse is sorrel as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know, but it's gorgeous. More pictures?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> If the OP gets us some better pictures I think you will agree the horse is sorrel as well
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's very possible...


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting to get the horse from it's old home, Oklahoma. Once it get's here, I'll take plenty of pics!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Kilokitty said:


> I'm still waiting to get the horse from it's old home, Oklahoma. Once it get's here, I'll take plenty of pics!


Oh coming from my neck of the woods huh? Well can't wait for more pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

